# Cigna/ESRD Question



## cleanclaims (Apr 15, 2010)

We bill 90960 to Cigna for dialysis face-to-face visits.  Cigna denies for ESRD Test Results missing.  Does anyone know what test results they would be looking for?  Thanks for your help


----------

